# how to get more business?



## Xxwhiteneonxx

So this is my first year plowing on my own.. I have a few residential drives and a few commercial lots but nothing crazy. My phone isn't ringing off the hook either obviously. So far I have:

Google business account setup so when people Google snow removal in my area, my name comes up. 

I made business cards and passed them out and hung them on bulletin boards in local businesses.

I made a Facebook and advertised on there as well. 

Made a website attached to my Google business

Emailed local businesses offering my services

Stickerd my truck advertising our services

Advertised on the local placemats at restaurants 

I mean today it's 65 degrees so I know I'm not going to get calls, but I have nobody even inquiring about our services.. just curious how you guys do it. 

-Cody


----------



## Philbilly2

You are missing the one thing that seems the younger generations miss every time.

You need to go introduce yourself, shake a hand, look them in the eye,and actually speak in person to people.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx

Philbilly2 said:


> You are missing the one thing that seems the younger generations miss every time.
> 
> You need to go introduce yourself, shake a hand, look them in the eye,and actually speak in person to people.


I have done that and gained some business that way. I gained 2 commercial lots by doing that.

Alot of people I went to didn't want to hear me out and just said I have somebody and left it at that


----------



## Philbilly2

I don't mean to sound rude as I don't even really know how old you even are.

It just seems in this world of Texting, Your Tube, Face Space, My Box, Your Box... younger kids don't know to talk to people. 

You got two commercial lots out of beating on doors. Out of how many? What is the ratio? I would say getting 2 commercial lots your first year in business is pretty good in my book? Even if you stopped at 20 places, that is a 10% yes ratio... that is great in this line of work. 

You ever seen the movie Tommy Boy? Don't take no for an answer. 

If they sluff you off and tell you they have someone for that, give them this line. 
"I can obviously see that you are very busy right now, and I am sorry for taking up your time, can I set up a better time to sit down with you to discuss how much money I can save you on your snow and ice control?"

You many not be able to save them money, but it gets the ball rolling in there head and they might give you chance. 

BUT, if they tell you no, tell them that you are going to just drop them a proposal and if they would just be so kind as to take a look at it, you feel that they will be pleased with value of your services. Do a bid and drop it off. It works every now and then... it at least gets a quote to them.


----------



## dieselss

So your first year on your own (or first year period) why should a loyal customer to x plowing goto you instead on staying with the current Guy? 
What can you say or prove to get me or them to switch......great you have a Google and Facebook........can you tell me how you are going to plow me out after 5 feet came down? What's your liability like? Why should I trust you....being first year and all?
Would you like me to go on?


----------



## viniferaguru

Gotta hit up the small business owners. Philbilly2 hit the nail on the head; you must "press the flesh". Local business owners love working with other local folks and keeping the money in the community. The large / corporate / franchise businesses can be a real pain in the butt to work with. Hit up that locally owned daycare / liquor store etc. etc.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx

Philbilly2 said:


> I don't mean to sound rude as I don't even really know how old you even are.
> 
> It just seems in this world of Texting, Your Tube, Face Space, My Box, Your Box... younger kids don't know to talk to people.
> 
> You got two commercial lots out of beating on doors. Out of how many? What is the ratio? I would say getting 2 commercial lots your first year in business is pretty good in my book? Even if you stopped at 20 places, that is a 10% yes ratio... that is great in this line of work.
> 
> You ever seen the movie Tommy Boy? Don't take no for an answer.
> 
> If they sluff you off and tell you they have someone for that, give them this line.
> "I can obviously see that you are very busy right now, and I am sorry for taking up your time, can I set up a better time to sit down with you to discuss how much money I can save you on your snow and ice control?"
> 
> You many not be able to save them money, but it gets the ball rolling in there head and they might give you chance.
> 
> BUT, if they tell you no, tell them that you are going to just drop them a proposal and if they would just be so kind as to take a look at it, you feel that they will be pleased with value of your services. Do a bid and drop it off. It works every now and then... it at least gets a quote to them.


It's been stated a few others places but I'll just throw it out there again. I'm 23 years old. I have a new 2500hd and a new plow and spreader. I'm not saying I'm not doing alright especially for my age. Just wondering if there's something I'm not doing. I'm all about work. The more the better.


----------



## FredG

Give it some time, If you don't have the patience to give your biz time to grow you will get disgusted and fail. You got to get your name out there.


----------



## Randall Ave

Where are you located? Remember there may be 20 other people out hitting doors just like you are. When you go in, be dressed in decent clothes, have something to hand them. If it's a small lot, mabey have some type of quote ready for them.


----------



## Philbilly2

Fred is right, took me 4 years of stopping in at a local hospital, dropping off donuts, calendars, can coozies, you know, the shaking babies and kissing hands stuff before they finally gave me a shot.

I have it now... tell the next "me" comes along...

You will learn that you will loose them as quick as you get them. 

Don't get upset over it.


----------



## darryl g

Kinda hard to pick up commercial accounts this time of year unless things go bad with their current guy, in which case there's a chance the customer is the problem. If they don't have someone by now it's usually a red flag of some sort. As far as residential, usually one big storm is all it takes to have too many of them wanting service. Word of mouth and visibility is usually all it takes to get the residential accounts.


----------



## TPCLandscaping

You have one truck with a plow? Can you by yourself handle what you have if you get a 6" or 12" storm? How many years of plow experience do you have? 
Im on my 5th year, I barely did any advertising for plowing. I added 8 commercial lots from my reputation. 
Give it time, gain experience and get your name out there from a good reputation. If you do it right, the work will come.


----------



## spencers

you will also learn some of you're customers that you think love you will fire you. Like Philbilly2 said you can get them just as fast as you can loose them.


----------



## ktfbgb

You need to focus on getting new contracts end of summer, beginning of fall. It will vary slightly from area to area. Around me everyone waits till the last minute to sign contracts. Like EVERYONE waits till November. But, I start bothering the places I want in September. They always say get back to me later in the year. So you have planted the seed beginning of September. A week or two later I send them the quote even though they said wait. Then a week later I'll contact them and ask if they got it. Then a week later contact and ask if there are any special needs we should know about and then ask for a meeting to discuss the proposal. You get the pattern. Start early and then make it so that they are seeing or hearing from you every couple weeks. You are always in the back of their mind that way. But, you need to do it professionally so as not to come across as desperate for business, or annoying. Now it just falls in my lap. I don't have to solicit, and I turn down business all the time. Like it was said earlier you need to get the word of mouth machine running. Once that machine starts to run it will be hard to stop as long as you continue to do a good job.

You are very late in the season now. It sounds like you have some accounts so overproduce for those customers. You know how you feel when you get an amazing product, or service, or hell even a great waitress/waiter at a restaurant? Those few times that you are so happy with whatever it is, and you feel like you have to write a good review, or tell the manager about their outstanding employee. Make your customers that you have feel that. They will get the referral machine going. 

The other thing you can do this late in the season is after you have serviced your current customers, drive around and scope out the lots in town you want. Your going to find some that look really crappy. Approach these during the storm and let them know that you can service them better than they are right now and give them a quote. Obviously snow removal is on their mind during a snow storm, and if they are getting poor service they may jump at the chance to switch. If they say they want someone new but we have a contract with someone for the year, remind them most contracts have a clause stating that they can find a new service provider if the terms of the contract are not being met. And if they don't have a clause like that, then it's probably a flimsy contract anyway and they should be able to void the contract for failure to perform adequate service.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx

Before i reply to this below, i wanted to respond to all of you at once.. I really appreciate the advice. I have tried talking to a friend of mine who owns a snow plowing company about an hour away and he wont give me any advice ever which is why i turn to here. You guys are always so helpful. i may ask some stupid questions, but do you blame me? Im only 23 and trying to figure all of this out pretty much on my own with a tiny bit of help from my dad along the way.

I by no means thought that when i started this i was going to make a million dollars or have a ton of customers. I knew there would be a sturggle and im okay with that, I just more or less am asking if theres anything im doing wrong. i did the obvious like i said. Ive read this thread a few times and have learned alot from all of you already.

The next storm we get im going to have to stop into different places that are not looking up to par and offer my services and maybe even try to beat there current prices as well.



ktfbgb said:


> You need to focus on getting new contracts end of summer, beginning of fall. It will vary slightly from area to area. Around me everyone waits till the last minute to sign contracts. Like EVERYONE waits till November. But, I start bothering the places I want in September. They always say get back to me later in the year. So you have planted the seed beginning of September. A week or two later I send them the quote even though they said wait. Then a week later I'll contact them and ask if they got it. Then a week later contact and ask if there are any special needs we should know about and then ask for a meeting to discuss the proposal. You get the pattern. Start early and then make it so that they are seeing or hearing from you every couple weeks. You are always in the back of their mind that way. But, you need to do it professionally so as not to come across as desperate for business, or annoying. Now it just falls in my lap. I don't have to solicit, and I turn down business all the time. Like it was said earlier you need to get the word of mouth machine running. Once that machine starts to run it will be hard to stop as long as you continue to do a good job.
> 
> You are very late in the season now. It sounds like you have some accounts so overproduce for those customers. You know how you feel when you get an amazing product, or service, or hell even a great waitress/waiter at a restaurant? Those few times that you are so happy with whatever it is, and you feel like you have to write a good review, or tell the manager about their outstanding employee. Make your customers that you have feel that. They will get the referral machine going.
> 
> The other thing you can do this late in the season is after you have serviced your current customers, drive around and scope out the lots in town you want. Your going to find some that look really crappy. Approach these during the storm and let them know that you can service them better than they are right now and give them a quote. Obviously snow removal is on their mind during a snow storm, and if they are getting poor service they may jump at the chance to switch. If they say they want someone new but we have a contract with someone for the year, remind them most contracts have a clause stating that they can find a new service provider if the terms of the contract are not being met. And if they don't have a clause like that, then it's probably a flimsy contract anyway and they should be able to void the contract for failure to perform adequate service.


i think that i dropped the ball this year on waiting too long. It kind of wasnt my fault though. The dealer special ordered my truck ( its a base i dont know what was so hard about that... all i wanted was alloy wheels) They wrecked the first 2 they dealer traded for. I had plans on getting my truck setup and going by mid october and it ended up being mid november.. I obviously didnt want to go around offering my services yet at that point being i didnt have a truck to service said lots if i needed to. So we ended up banging down doors mid november and actually the first one i talked to said okay.

I dont have any contracts this year but im shooting for contracts next year. The biggest problem im going to have to figure out before next year is exactly what all is on a contract. Ive never seen a snow removal contract.


----------



## ktfbgb

Honestly you need to pay a lawyer to make a contract for you. You are just starting out and it would be a bummer to loose it all because of a bad contract. Search on here. MSsnowplowing has generously shared his contracts many times and they are easy to find. Take that contract, tailor it to your needs, and then pay a lawyer to look it over. It will be cheaper than having them write it from scratch. You need to do this because the laws from state to state, and then also the laws from city to city are different. 

Since you don't have any customers a way to pick up Residential's is Craigslist. Post like the day before a storm, then again the morning of. Also home Advisor worked good for me in the past. I don't use it anymore but it would get me like 15-30 calls every storm. I also see signs stuck in the big city berms on the side of the street. They say something like need snow removal? Call xxxxxx. I don't know if it works but it must if guys keep doing it.

It is really strange that the guy you know won't help you out. Your an hour away so your no competition for him. I plowed for the largest snow removal outfit in my town for several years before going out on my own. He is one of my biggest resources. He is one of my back up plans if my truck or plow goes down, I can rent one of his spare trucks from him. He answered all my questions about local pricing, how the commercial customers expect to get billed, etc. He has a vested interest in mentoring people that way you don't get a bunch of lowballers taking down the market. And many of my clients are references from him as well.

Also in the first post you said you have a couple Residential's and a couple commercials, nothing crazy. Then you said you don't have any contracts this year. Be very careful plowing snow, especially on commercial property without a contract. I wouldn't do it. There is nothing there to protect you, and nothing to compel the customer to actually pay you for services provided.


----------



## Snow tracker

Successful business find some sort of unfair advantage that they have and play on that. You only have a few accounts, good, take the best care of them, go above and beyond for them, you have the time because you are not overloaded with accounts. Then show them off to potential future clients, and ask your clients if they know any other business owners who need snow removal for next year. When I first started salting, I was the only one around who salted, most businesses had the attitude that icy lots was just the way it was in the winter. I got a local business to give me a try, I made sure there was never a ounce of ice on his pavement. I then went to other businesses and plow guys and said "look at Billy bobs place, I can make yours look the same". 

As stated above you need face time, you need to network, and it takes time. I think long term, pavement pounding is the best, knock on some doors. Then learn what worked and what did not, however it will never be the same twice. At this point in the year about all you can do is wait for a big storm and be ready to pick up the leftovers. 

Also small businesses love to support people who support them. If you want to plow the hardware store, make your purchases there instead of the big box store. Make friends with the owner and stop in often.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Just a helpful tips, don't become known as "the cheap plow guy" make sure to build your reputation by being the best. This time of year is pretty much too late to find people without contracts. What I would do is wait for the next storm, then drive around AFTER you finish your route and look for those lots that still have snow in them. Take pictures, take notes of how long since the snow fell, and write down addresses. Do your homework and find out who you need to talk to. Give them a quote, tell them the great service you can provide, and see where that goes. Make sure they know your name! Then next year (if they don't end up going with you this year) they will remember your name and when you talk to them again you will stand out. Good luck. It's not too late. I just landed one last week by doing that exact thing. I was actually hoping to get the guy next door, but it's a start..


----------



## FredG

Philbilly2 said:


> Fred is right, took me 4 years of stopping in at a local hospital, dropping off donuts, calendars, can coozies, you know, the shaking babies and kissing hands stuff before they finally gave me a shot.
> 
> I have it now... tell the next "me" comes along...
> 
> You will learn that you will loose them as quick as you get them.
> 
> Don't get upset over it.


LOL A bottle of 12 yr old scotch works pretty good with City officials.


----------



## FredG

I personally don't think you are doing anything wrong, Some won't bother with you cause your new to the industry. Some won't bother with you cause your name is not out there. Just continue to sell yourself and always give a good performance.

Your not that busy give some extra attention to detail, Some will drive by and say look what a nice job that company does. For sure some are going to blow you off, This could be they have a 2 or 3yr contracts. Could be politics, Somebody's brother in law servicing then, Kickbacks etc.

The important thing is they here from you before every season, Let them all know your a serious player and your trying to earn there business. You got your name of biz visible on your truck a long with phone number. Finish what you do have, Sit down at a busy convenience store or some high traffic area, You will definitely be surprised with the results. When you don't have a full route flag downs can be very profitable and you should have no problems keeping busy.

Stay cool, Do what you can this season and start fresh next snow season. Take your time let your biz grow and avoid debt when possible.


----------



## FredG

Not suggesting being a Tax crook, Flag downs bring a pocket full of cash. Not quickbooks moneys, Nothing like not giving 45% up on your earnings. If I'm not beat to death I like to see a couple flag down when I'm done, You will catch a few the day after the storm. Little stash is a beautiful thing. Opportunity's far and few between when you start doing bigger stuff.


----------



## darryl g

As far as flag-downs go, just be careful to make sure you know what you're plowing (pavement or gravel), where the driveway boundaries are (if not readily apparent) and where any obstacles are. It's nice to know about those big rocks they have at the edges of their apron before you find them the hard way. And if it's a steep driveway that they tried to pack down with their car already say no thank you. 

I generally don't take flag-downs (I don't have time) but I will push back the heavy stuff at the curb for anyone that I'm passing by at no charge if I see them struggling...You know the old man on his tractor or the woman shoveling alone with an exasperated look on her face. It builds good karma. Be sure to get their permission first. That goes for doing ANY plowing. Just because you think you're doing them a favor doesn't mean you are.


----------



## ktfbgb

FredG said:


> Not suggesting being a Tax crook, Flag downs bring a pocket full of cash. Not quickbooks moneys, Nothing like not giving 45% up on your earnings. If I'm not beat to death I like to see a couple flag down when I'm done, You will catch a few the day after the storm. Little stash is a beautiful thing. Opportunity's far and few between when you start doing bigger stuff.


I had to turn down $500 worth of cash flag downs last storm was just too busy and they couldn't wait till I had time. It's nice being able to grab a chunk like that when you can and just throw it in the safe for a rainy day. Should always try to have cash stashed somewhere in case of emergency


----------



## SnoFarmer

Use google earth or the like it can give a fairly good view of the drive without any snow on it.

Friend , family, old, young, or frail they all pay.
I'm not running a charity, it's a business.

They made a choice. Good , bad, or, they still made a choice.


----------



## ktfbgb

SnoFarmer said:


> Use google earth or the like it can give a fairly good view of the drive without any snow on it.


Get the overhead then hit street view. Holy crap is that amazing once I figured that out. Unfortunately I don't think all places have the street view yet.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Even without street view it's still purdy good.
I like the birds eye view.


----------



## JMHConstruction

ktfbgb said:


> Should always try to have cash stashed somewhere in case of emergency


That's why my wife doesn't let me go to the casino anymore  If there's cash in the house, it's open range for black jack. In fact, I think I can hear the dealer calling my name now.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> It's been stated a few others places but I'll just throw it out there again. I'm 23 years old. I have a new 2500hd and a new plow and spreader. I'm not saying I'm not doing alright especially for my age. Just wondering if there's something I'm not doing. I'm all about work. The more the better.


When I started my first year in business I only had one commercial account and subbed for a larger company.

The next year during the summer I went around knocked on doors and submitted over 40 bid proposals.
I got 6 out of 40 and didn't sub that year.

The following year submitted over 50 picked up 5 more.

And so on to where I have enough commercials every year ranging from small to large to hire 4 more trucks and a full time sidewalk crew.

It takes time to build up this business so be patient.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Started by plowing for "beer"  money at 16y old .
Flag downs and no insurance crie, 1978.

Moved oot west worked for a resort grooming and plowing.
Then worked for that resort
Then a ski area, a recreation area,and another resort.
All the while plowing for "beer"  money.

When I wanted more $$ I got 18 drives to plow,
No ins etc etc.....

Then I subbed for a buddy,
Paid attention and slowely took 6 of his comershail lots,
And went liget.

Its a cut throat business.
Good luck.


----------



## JMHConstruction

At 23 with a new truck, plow, and salter I'm impressed. I am 26 and don't have new anything as far as equipment. That will also hurt your though. It's quite a bit of added overhead starting out.


----------



## ktfbgb

JMHConstruction said:


> That's why my wife doesn't let me go to the casino anymore  If there's cash in the house, it's open range for black jack. In fact, I think I can hear the dealer calling my name now.


Well flag downs give ya cash she doesn't know about sooooo. Luckily my wife likes the casino. We have a new one just 15 minutes from my house. Every once in a while she will drop the hint that I haven't played in a while. The only problem is that at the Indian casinos it's all 5 deck with shuffle machines. Hard to play that way. Luckily Laughlin is only 2 1/2 hours away, and they still have single deck black jack at a couple of the casinos there. Much easier to stack odds in single deck, too bad I'm not smart enough to count cards though, but I usually leave with enough to pay for the trip and and a little extra.


----------



## JMHConstruction

I actually left up a couple hundred this time. :dancing:

Would have had more but wasted way too much playing this ski ball slot machine on the way out. It was fun to play though.


----------



## ktfbgb

JMHConstruction said:


> I actually left up a couple hundred this time. :dancing:
> 
> Would have had more but wasted way too much playing this ski ball slot machine on the way out. It was fun to play though.


Never make your money back on slots. You know better, stick to the table games lol.


----------



## FredG

ktfbgb said:


> Never make your money back on slots. You know better, stick to the table games lol.





ktfbgb said:


> Well flag downs give ya cash she doesn't know about sooooo. Luckily my wife likes the casino. We have a new one just 15 minutes from my house. Every once in a while she will drop the hint that I haven't played in a while. The only problem is that at the Indian casinos it's all 5 deck with shuffle machines. Hard to play that way. Luckily Laughlin is only 2 1/2 hours away, and they still have single deck black jack at a couple of the casinos there. Much easier to stack odds in single deck, too bad I'm not smart enough to count cards though, but I usually leave with enough to pay for the trip and and a little extra.


I have not been to any of the casino's for about 6mo. Waiting for Largo to open Feb 1. Last time I went cost me about $1500.00 to come close to even. Largo is about 8 miles from my home. I guess you could say the last trip has me spooked. I liked that 3 card poker but they changed it up. Slots are ok you have to play the max and wait for it to and get off it. I'll be ready come feb. LOL


----------



## Philbilly2

Fred, help me out on this one.

How does costing you $1500 equal to close to even???


----------



## FredG

Philbilly2 said:


> Fred, help me out on this one.
> 
> How does costing you $1500 equal to close to even???


LOL Love it, Lets talk casino talk, Say you start out with $800.00 lost all of it. Now your getting stupid and want your $800.00 back, Now you go take another $700.00 to chase the $800.00, At this point you want $1500.00 back. Within this time you just won $1500.00. This is spending $1500.00 to get even or close where you don't have to leave with your tail between your legs, This don't happen all the time. This is when you get spooked and stay away for a while if you lose..It hurts but I slam them now and then. :waving::laugh:


----------



## FredG

SnoFarmer said:


> Use google earth or the like it can give a fairly good view of the drive without any snow on it.
> 
> Friend , family, old, young, or frail they all pay.
> I'm not running a charity, it's a business.
> 
> They made a choice. Good , bad, or, they still made a choice.


How do you guys compare the view to findalot?


----------



## Philbilly2

Ah... got it!

Never really got into the casino thing.

Been to Vegas a few times, spend most of my day at the pool bars and my nights at the strip clubs...


----------



## JMHConstruction

FredG said:


> How do you guys compare the view to findalot?


I think it's the same thing, but with Google you can do street view and see what's it looks like on ground level.


----------



## FredG

Philbilly2 said:


> Ah... got it!
> 
> Never really got into the casino thing.
> 
> Been to Vegas a few times, spend most of my day at the pool bars and my nights at the strip clubs...


I had a friend got me gambling. When I was in Arizona we used to drive to Vegas all the time, It was different than, You go for the strip Joints, Get all boozed up, Chase Women and a hooker now and then. LOL Put a $20.00 up lose it and go back to partying no sweat never chased your money.

My Wife keeps me busy with the things she wants to do. When I get a chance I mosey off to the casino by myself. Spend 8 to 10hrs and head home with my tail between my legs or smile all the way home.

FOG stuff, You know.


----------



## ktfbgb

FredG said:


> I have not been to any of the casino's for about 6mo. Waiting for Largo to open Feb 1. Last time I went cost me about $1500.00 to come close to even. Largo is about 8 miles from my home. I guess you could say the last trip has me spooked. I liked that 3 card poker but they changed it up. Slots are ok you have to play the max and wait for it to and get off it. I'll be ready come feb. LOL


I always go with the intent of loosing whatever I bring. That way I don't try to chase it if I have a bad night. But ya been there done that. Usually give the wife half to waste on slots, she does have a good feel for them though and has hit some big ones. Then I use the other half to make up what I give her on blackjack lol.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Because of being a sub for companies in the past who say I can't have signs or anything on the trucks, I've never invested the money to decal the truck. How much business would you guys say you've received over the years with your name on the side of the truck? I'm going to get it done sometime maybe this spring, but it's a little more pricey than I thought. I don't like the looks of the magnates, maybe it's because guys out here who have them all have the cheap Vista Print ones and not good one. Just curious what the average return on investment is on them. I figure if I can get a job or 2, they pay for themselves. I was just a little sticker shocked (pun intended) by the quote I got back this morning.


----------



## FredG

ktfbgb said:


> I always go with the intent of loosing whatever I bring. That way I don't try to chase it if I have a bad night. But ya been there done that. Usually give the wife half to waste on slots, she does have a good feel for them though and has hit some big ones. Then I use the other half to make up what I give her on blackjack lol.


LOL That's what I used to do, Somewhere along the line I got stupid with age. They make it so easy to get money. For some reason I don't like to lose.


----------



## ktfbgb

JMHConstruction said:


> Because of being a sub for companies in the past who say I can't have signs or anything on the trucks, I've never invested the money to decal the truck. How much business would you guys say you've received over the years with your name on the side of the truck? I'm going to get it done sometime maybe this spring, but it's a little more pricey than I thought. I don't like the looks of the magnates, maybe it's because guys out here who have them all have the cheap Vista Print ones and not good one. Just curious what the average return on investment is on them. I figure if I can get a job or 2, they pay for themselves. I was just a little sticker shocked (pun intended) by the quote I got back this morning.


So my truck has nothing on it. My tool trailer does. Company name, phone number, contractor license number etc. I think in the last 4 years with the trailer stickerd I've received 2-3 calls from it. Snow plowing may be different, but I'm so busy I don't want anymore calls lol. With the trailer, I certainly get comments on it from clients about how it made them feel better meeting a contractor for the first time show up with a nice truck and a trailer that indicates I'm a professional. I think most of all the trailer lettering lets me get away with parking certain places that other would get towed since they see it's a contractor working and not Joe Schmoe just parked there. I'll look up the place I got mine. Had the lettering made up then applied myself. 4 years later no peeling, or fading.


----------



## FredG

JMHConstruction said:


> Because of being a sub for companies in the past who say I can't have signs or anything on the trucks, I've never invested the money to decal the truck. How much business would you guys say you've received over the years with your name on the side of the truck? I'm going to get it done sometime maybe this spring, but it's a little more pricey than I thought. I don't like the looks of the magnates, maybe it's because guys out here who have them all have the cheap Vista Print ones and not good one. Just curious what the average return on investment is on them. I figure if I can get a job or 2 they pay for themselves, I was just a little sticker shocked (pun intended) by the quote I got back this morning.


It takes about $600.00 Vinyl here to get your logo and DOT #'s on your truck both sides if you don't go crazy. You got about 10 years before they look a little ragged. Not where you have to replace them yet. I personally like the reflective vinyl just to cheap. Yes some will get your number off your truck, You will see people parked by your truck getting the number.

You will even see them getting the number when the truck is parked at your home if you live in the City. I can't comment on how much business or opportunity it will give you. Never paid much attention it's the law here. Would I want it on my truck, Yes, I would not put them magnets on, Makes you look like a fly by night not a serious player. No offense intended for guys that do use magnet.


----------



## LogansLawnCare

JMHConstruction said:


> Because of being a sub for companies in the past who say I can't have signs or anything on the trucks, I've never invested the money to decal the truck. How much business would you guys say you've received over the years with your name on the side of the truck? I'm going to get it done sometime maybe this spring, but it's a little more pricey than I thought. I don't like the looks of the magnates, maybe it's because guys out here who have them all have the cheap Vista Print ones and not good one. Just curious what the average return on investment is on them. I figure if I can get a job or 2, they pay for themselves. I was just a little sticker shocked (pun intended) by the quote I got back this morning.


We have found over the years that the money we have spent on lettering the trucks and trailers has been the best marketing money we have spent. Not only does it get potential customers to write down your phone number, but it also gets your name out there. I cannot tell you how many people call or come up to us and say "I see you guys all over". We are a 3 truck company so nothing huge, but every time we add a tuck or trailer we make sure to have it lettered as soon as possible. We have a friend who owns a sign company and he does all of our signs and lettering, we trade services so that saves us a lot. You may be able to swing a deal with the owner at your local sign shop and trade services to save $$ like we do.


----------



## FredG

Some Contractors got there own cutter for there own equipment, Sometime you can get them to do it reasonable. There office staff can do the cutting. You can put it on yourself. Clean the area good with goo be gone it will stick nicely.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Get some spray paint....

And tag et....

Put one of thoes light up billboards in the box or on a rack....


Buy a 5-10second add on your local TV station sponsoring the evening weather report.

I used the cheep magnetic signage as its nice to go incognito when embezzling/ steelng / I mean barrowing the company truck.


----------



## JMHConstruction

Thanks guys. I think even if it doesn't get me calls, it looks more professional to walk to the door after pulling up in a lettered truck. I'll probably pay the guy to do it. He's great, and does EVERYONE'S including law enforcement in 4 counties I think he said. With the way things have been working out for me lately, I better let him do it...


----------



## ktfbgb

I totally forgot about you guys having to put DOT numbers on the truck. That blows.


----------



## JMHConstruction

ktfbgb said:


> I totally forgot about you guys having to put DOT numbers on the truck. That blows.


Yes I have to now with the newer truck
I didn't with my old one because even with a load I would have been under 10k lbs by law, but the 3/4 ton is a different story... I haven't looked into it yet to be honest. Need to get that straightened out.


----------



## FredG

JMHConstruction said:


> Yes I have to now with the newer truck
> I didn't with my old one because even with a load I would have been under 10k lbs by law, but the 3/4 ton is a different story... I haven't looked into it yet to be honest. Need to get that straightened out.


Been a long time since I applied for DOT #'s. Not very much money small amount but a PITA. Can't remember, FOG


----------



## ktfbgb

We have it nice here. In order to be a commercial vehicle it had to be used to make money itself for more than 1000 hours in a registration year to have to pay for a commercial plate if you have a 3/4 ton truck or lower. ($4 fee)

In order to have to register for DOT number you have a GVWR of 10,000, which I do, AND be involved in interstate commerce. Never leave the state much, never for my business. OR, have a GVWR of 18,000lbs, which I don't, and participate in intrastate commerce.


----------



## MichiganMark

Cody,

You're getting some great advice here. Love the mention of doing a Craigslist add. All good stuff. 

I was where you are a couple years ago.....just starting out. Here's my .02....

- I befriended a few nearby snow management providers, & offered to take them to lunch. I showed them a copy of my plow contract as it was a work in progress, and asked them to pick it apart. I asked them what they've done right....what they've done wrong....& what they'd do differently if they had the chance. I compared notes and then went ahead with making my plan. 

- The single biggest thing I did for garnering business was something I'd never considered before....one of the guys told me to get a bunch of those small, road-side advertisements.....found a deal via Vistaprint for $150 for 75 of them, but you can find them anywhere. I put them out at major intersections locally. My phone rang within an hour....& after a few days I had to take them down due to too many calls. If you do this, keep it real simple.....I only used one color/font....put "SNOWPLOWING" in bold at the top.....the phone number also large & bold....and the company name (smaller). In short, I was blown away at how effective those stupid signs were! 

I was over-booked that first season....& have worked to decrease the geographical area, while keeping the same amount of customers. As I've cut some of my previous customers out (sent them thank you letters, with names and #'s of 5 other local guys), I now have a route that doesn't venture more than 6 miles (East-West) & 3 miles (North-South). All my previous customers renewed (with a few exceptions), and have referred neighbors (started with 2 on one street....turned to 4 last year....turned to 6 this year!). 

Granted, the majority of my calls were for residential......but I acquired 3 private drives (along with a few of the residents on them). 

Best of luck.....& agree with many on here about face-to-face contact. I go meet everyone I quote before giving them a contract. I want them to see me and shake hands. That way it's not just "the plow guy" or company "XYZ" in their driveway .....its Cody. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## SnoFarmer




----------



## JMHConstruction

MichiganMark said:


> Cody,
> 
> You're getting some great advice here. Love the mention of doing a Craigslist add. All good stuff.
> 
> I was where you are a couple years ago.....just starting out. Here's my .02....
> 
> - I befriended a few nearby snow management providers, & offered to take them to lunch. I showed them a copy of my plow contract as it was a work in progress, and asked them to pick it apart. I asked them what they've done right....what they've done wrong....& what they'd do differently if they had the chance. I compared notes and then went ahead with making my plan.
> 
> - The single biggest thing I did for garnering business was something I'd never considered before....one of the guys told me to get a bunch of those small, road-side advertisements.....found a deal via Vistaprint for $150 for 75 of them, but you can find them anywhere. I put them out at major intersections locally. My phone rang within an hour....& after a few days I had to take them down due to too many calls. If you do this, keep it real simple.....I only used one color/font....put "SNOWPLOWING" in bold at the top.....the phone number also large & bold....and the company name (smaller). In short, I was blown away at how effective those stupid signs were!
> 
> I was over-booked that first season....& have worked to decrease the geographical area, while keeping the same amount of customers. As I've cut some of my previous customers out (sent them thank you letters, with names and #'s of 5 other local guys), I now have a route that doesn't venture more than 6 miles (East-West) & 3 miles (North-South). All my previous customers renewed (with a few exceptions), and have referred neighbors (started with 2 on one street....turned to 4 last year....turned to 6 this year!).
> 
> Granted, the majority of my calls were for residential......but I acquired 3 private drives (along with a few of the residents on them).
> 
> Best of luck.....& agree with many on here about face-to-face contact. I go meet everyone I quote before giving them a contract. I want them to see me and shake hands. That way it's not just "the plow guy" or company "XYZ" in their driveway .....its Cody. Hope that makes sense.


I assume you're talking about yard signs, the plastic signs that you stick in the ground?
Do a search on city laws. Around here they're illegal unless on private property. Ask me how I know. I still use them when I do a job in the customers yard, but if they're on city property the city actually pays their guys to drive around and pick them up. I lost a couple hundred bucks this way in one day, and was called by the city as a warning that I'd be fined if I did it again. If your city doesn't care, go for it. It's pretty cheap advertising, and it works.

If you do end up going that route, I'd just put "snow plowing" or "snow removal" and your phone number. Leave the business name off so they can't come after you, if the city doesn't want them up.

The ones I use now have my logo, phone number, and a simple "need a new deck" slogan on them (my full time business). I put them right in the front yard, on the home owners side of the sidewalk. Never had an issue, and have had pretty good results. When I go back to get my last check I pick it up and reuse it. I found that most people just throw them away after that, so I try to get them back.


----------



## MichiganMark

JMHConstruction said:


> I assume you're talking about yard signs, the plastic signs that you stick in the ground?
> Do a search on city laws. Around here they're illegal unless on private property. Ask me how I know. I still use them when I do a job in the customers yard, but if they're on city property the city actually pays their guys to drive around and pick them up. I lost a couple hundred bucks this way in one day, and was called by the city as a warning that I'd be fined if I did it again. If your city doesn't care, go for it. It's pretty cheap advertising, and it works.
> 
> If you do end up going that route, I'd just put "snow plowing" or "snow removal" and your phone number. Leave the business name off so they can't come after you, if the city doesn't want them up.
> 
> The ones I use now have my logo, phone number, and a simple "need a new deck" slogan on them (my full time business). I put them right in the front yard, on the home owners side of the sidewalk. Never had an issue, and have had pretty good results. When I go back to get my last check I pick it up and reuse it. I found that most people just throw them away after that, so I try to get them back.


Yep....& good advice. I live in a rural area, and the township supervisor was cool to deal with regards to the signs.

Getting permission from someone located near or at a high-traffic intersection is a good idea. I'd think leaving one at the end of a customers driveway (with their permission) after a storm for a day or two would also be a good idea. Definitely go back to pick them up.

Cheap, very effective (for me), and easy.


----------



## JMHConstruction

MichiganMark said:


> Yep....& good advice. I live in a rural area, and the township supervisor was cool to deal with regards to the signs.
> 
> Getting permission from someone located near or at a high-traffic intersection is a good idea. I'd think leaving one at the end of a customers driveway (with their permission) after a storm for a day or two would also be a good idea. Definitely go back to pick them up.
> 
> Cheap, very effective (for me), and easy.


I never really thought of using them for snow removal. I don't have any residentials, and the only commercial I have (the rest I sub for and couldn't advertise) is out of the way from anything. If you had residential it would be a good idea. Also there is a guy on here who makes special yard markers with his number on them. Don't remember his name though, starts with an "N" I believe.


----------



## Jmorgan829

For residential customer you should be doing flyers as well as what you are doing now. You can pay the post office to deliver them for you. That what I have done during the summer and for winter service. Expect at least a 1% return from the flyers. And it is a great way to saturate one area. It's called EDDM every door direct mailing any USPS will do it for you at a cost. So if you get 3500 flyers out it's a very great possibility you will get 35+ new clients.


----------

